

I've looked at submissions about IBM's “brain inspired” computing - ColinWright

There&#x27;s been a constant drip of articles about IBM&#x27;s &quot;brain inspired&quot; computing efforts, so I thought I&#x27;d pull together several of the previous submissions on this topic.<p>Here are the results.
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7463549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7463549)

    
    
        IBM's Newest Invention Mimics the Human Brain
        on an Atomic Level 
        (thewire.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149198)
(57 comments)

    
    
        IBM Chip Processes Data Similar to the Way
        Your Brain Does
        (technologyreview.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149442)

    
    
        IBM Builds A Scalable Computer Chip Inspired By
        The Human Brain 
        (forbes.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8150091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8150091)

    
    
        IBM's TrueNorth processor mimics the human brain 
        (cnet.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8151889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8151889)

    
    
        IBM's new supercomputing chip mimics the human
        brain with very little power 
        (engadget.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8153941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8153941)

    
    
        IBM Chip Inspired by Human Brain Can Sense Images,
        Cut Energy 
        (businessweek.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8154188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8154188)

    
    
        IBM opens a new era of computing with brain-like
        chip (4096 cores) 
        (extremetech.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8160053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8160053)

    
    
        IBM's brain-inspired neurosynaptic chip 
        (ibm.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8191363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8191363)

    
    
        IBM chip has 4,096 processor cores and functions
        like the brain 
        (hexus.net)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8230918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8230918)

    
    
        IBM unveils 'brain-like' TrueNorth computer chip 
        (cbc.ca)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8258269)

    
    
        IBM open new era with brain-like chip: 4096 cores,
        1M neurons, 5.4G transistors 
        (extremetech.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8374118](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8374118)

    
    
        IBM Develops a New Chip That Functions Like a Brain 
        (nytimes.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8377564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8377564)

    
    
        IBM Research: Brain-inspired Chip 
        (ibm.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8388937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8388937)

    
    
        How IBM Got Brainlike Efficiency from the TrueNorth Chip 
        (ieee.org)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8818563)

    
    
        IBM Builds a Brain-Inspired Chip Using Phase-Change Memory 
        (technologyreview.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8909934)

    
    
        How IBM Got Brainlike Efficiency from the TrueNorth Chip 
        (ieee.org)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9134085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9134085)

    
    
        Could IBM's brain-inspired chip change the way
        computers are built? 
        (washingtonpost.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9342946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9342946)
(2 comments)

    
    
        IBM Tests Controversial Brain Algorithms 
        (technologyreview.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9347297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9347297)

    
    
        IBM Starts Testing AI Software That Mimics Human Brain 
        (engadget.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9367382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9367382)

    
    
        IBM Tries Unproven Brain-Based Software 
        (technologyreview.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9401697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9401697)
(19 comments)

    
    
        IBM creates a research group to test Numenta, a
        brain-like AI software 
        (futurism.co)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10072365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10072365)

    
    
        IBM's 'Rodent Brain' Chip Could Make Our Phones
        Hyper-Smart 
        (wired.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10081038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10081038)

    
    
        IBM scientists develop brain inspired chip 
        (cbronline.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085452)
(30 comments)

    
    
        IBM has built a digital rat brain that could
        power tomorrow's smartphones 
        (qz.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090374)

    
    
        IBM's new human brain like computer 
        (businessinsider.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10101806)

    
    
        IBM: Introducing a Brain-Inspired Computer 
        (ibm.com)
    

========

